# Temp Garage w/ Storage



## Beau81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Is there such thing as a temporary garage with built in storage?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 6, 2008)

Absolutely, lots of ideas for temp storage that can be removed later. Just think mobility.


----------



## DIYKiah (Mar 15, 2012)

There are definitely a lot of garage storage ideas and solutions out there if you hit the search engines.  The company I work for makes some great DIY garage storage kits that are really affordable and super easy to install.


----------

